# Cold Weather Cab for new HSS Models



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Now available from Honda, a updated *Cold Weather Cab* for new 2-stage Honda HSS models. Sold structure with an all-steel frame, large clear panels on front/side, detailed installation instructions included. Like HSS snow blowers, this new accessory is built in the USA.













_Fit Guide:_ USA and Canada Market *HSS724*, *HSS928*, and *HSS1322* 2-stage snow blowers. 
​Honda Part Number *04700-V45-00AH*, list price $199.95. All Honda accessories come with a 12-month/3-month (residential/commercial) warranty.


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

Glad to see these are finally available. Many will be happy! :wavetowel2:


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Interesting. It appears the upper frame attachment is to the steering control lever housings?


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Are these really any different than the cabs for the recent HS series? 

I have one on my 2013 HS1132TAS, and while it's much better than no protection, it really isn't deep enough to protect you in any significant wind. The rear edges of the side panels basically hit my biceps, and I have to lean forward quite a bit to stay out of the snow. The material on the sides really needs to extend rearward about 12 more inches.

Mike


----------



## wpiman (Feb 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Now available from Honda, a updated *Cold Weather Cab* for new 2-stage Honda HSS models. Sold structure with an all-steel frame, large clear panels on front/side, detailed installation instructions included. Like HSS snow blowers, this new accessory is built in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I buy this?


----------



## wpiman (Feb 8, 2015)

mikeinri said:


> Are these really any different than the cabs for the recent HS series?
> 
> I have one on my 2013 HS1132TAS, and while it's much better than no protection, it really isn't deep enough to protect you in any significant wind. The rear edges of the side panels basically hit my biceps, and I have to lean forward quite a bit to stay out of the snow. The material on the sides really needs to extend rearward about 12 more inches.
> 
> Mike


I think the old ones don't fit the new models.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

wpiman said:


> I think the old ones don't fit the new models.


I think you could move your old one if you're willing to drill the handlebars just ahead of the control levers for transmission and auger clutch for the upper attachments. Re-use the black U-clamps at the bottom attachments.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

wpiman said:


> Where can I buy this?


Any Honda dealer can get you one; here's a link to find a dealer in your area:

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

wpiman said:


> I think the old ones don't fit the new models.


That's correct; the old cab for HS-models will not "bolt on" to a new-style HSS machine, neither will a new-style cab mount to an older HS machine.


----------



## wpiman (Feb 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's correct; the old cab for HS-models will not "bolt on" to a new-style HSS machine, neither will a new-style cab mount to an older HS machine.


Exactly. I would rather not drill a hole into a brand new $3000 machine when there is an alternative.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

*Update 4/15/2016:*

Honda has new stock of cold weather cabs for both the new HSS models _and_ the older HS models.

FITS_______________________PART NUMBER______MSRP
*HS*624/724/828/928/1132____04700-768-9688____$187.99
*HSS*724/928/1332__________04700-V45-000AH___$198.65

Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> *Update 4/15/2016:*
> 
> Honda has new stock of cold weather cabs for both the new HSS models _and_ the older HS models.
> 
> ...


Robert do you know where I can download installation instructions for the older model for HS series?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Will these go through a man door? Fit underneath a garage door opening?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

SnowG said:


> Robert do you know where I can download installation instructions for the older model for HS series?



Drop me a PM with your email and I'll get you a copy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

micah68kj said:


> Will these go through a man door? Fit underneath a garage door opening?


On new HSS928WA, the top height of the cab is right at 6.5 feet from the floor.

Don't have an older HS model to measure, but I'm sure it is close to that.


----------



## Infantryman (Oct 3, 2016)

Good day Robert,

I know it is an old post but I was wondering if the cab (for the HSS model) is adjustable in height? My shed has a 6' 3'' door from the floor but as stated, the cab is 6' 5'' from the floor.


Thank you!


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Real men don't need no stinkin' cold weather cab! They just take the snow in the face!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Infantryman said:


> Good day Robert,
> 
> I know it is an old post but I was wondering if the cab (for the HSS model) is adjustable in height? My shed has a 6' 3'' door from the floor but as stated, the cab is 6' 5'' from the floor.
> 
> ...


There is no height adjustment for the cab, sorry. Perhaps you could tilt the blower back a bit to get it through the doorway?


----------



## Infantryman (Oct 3, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> There is no height adjustment for the cab, sorry. Perhaps you could tilt the blower back a bit to get it through the doorway?


Yeah I think this is what I am going to try and hopefully, it will work! lol


----------



## Infantryman (Oct 3, 2016)

stromr said:


> Real men don't need no stinkin' cold weather cab! They just take the snow in the face!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Yeah but a Honda snowblower is throwing snow so high......then it is like there is another snow storm! lololol


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

stromr said:


> Real men don't need no stinkin' cold weather cab! They just take the snow in the face!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


You don't put a jacket or hat on? 


When I grew up I found out the tough guys became laborers, and the smart guys became their managers. :smiley-confused013:


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

SnowG said:


> You don't put a jacket or hat on?
> 
> 
> When I grew up I found out the tough guys became laborers, and the smart guys became their managers. :smiley-confused013:


that's right! just a Speedo and flip flops and I'm good to go!


----------



## Gilbert1212 (Feb 6, 2017)

Will these fit the HSS928CTD (which has a battery)?


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

stromr said:


> Real men don't need no stinkin' cold weather cab! They just take the snow in the face!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Bought a used blower a few years back that came with a cab /shelter on it. Took off never used it. Not practical hauling it around on the pickup in the wind. It kicked around the shop for a few years and found its way to the garbage eventually. But they might be OK if your your just doing your own drive and not hauling them around in extreme conditions. I prefer to dress for it and wear a pair of ski goggles. The googles are great especially if its sleeting or ice pellet type snow or blustering.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Now available from Honda, a updated *Cold Weather Cab* for new 2-stage Honda HSS models. _Fit Guide:_ USA and Canada Market *HSS724*, *HSS928*, and *HSS1322* 2-stage snow blowers.





Gilbert1212 said:


> Will these fit the HSS928CTD (which has a battery)?


???????????????? You in the USA or Canada?


----------



## Gilbert1212 (Feb 6, 2017)

I am in Canada. This is the model with electric starter which uses a 12v battery located where some cab get some interference from what my dealer told me.

Alternatively are there other cabs you guys recommend?

Thanks,

Gilbert


----------



## Lake Effect (Jun 13, 2017)

How do the Canada differ from the US models? Thought snow was universal. I have the US HSS928ATD.


----------



## Gilbert1212 (Feb 6, 2017)

Here is what I found:

US model you referred to:
Honda HSS928AT and ATD Model Info |28" Two-stage Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers 

Canadian model I just purchased:

https://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/28-inch-track-drive-es



-Canadian model has dual articulation chute discharge, hour meter and a guard system that will shut down the engine if the auger gets stuck by something.

-Seems like the US model has the same DC electric start and battery, so if the cab fits the US model looks like it would also fit the Canadian model. Can you confirm you have the Honda cab on your HSS928ATD and that it fits well. Do you like it?


----------



## Lake Effect (Jun 13, 2017)

Gilbert1212 said:


> Here is what I found:
> 
> US model you referred to:
> Honda HSS928AT and ATD Model Info |28" Two-stage Snow Blower | Honda Snow Blowers
> ...


I don't have a cab yet. Looking at this thread to see if they're worth it.

I can see the guard system if required by law, but would think all else would be standard whether Canada or US.


----------

